# het najaar



## Chimel

Hallo,

Wanneer begint en eindigt eigenlijk het najaar?

Voor iets dat "in het najaar van 2017" zal doorgaan, kan ik vertalen:
- "au deuxième semestre de 2017", maar dat is vrij vaag (de hele periode juli-december)
- "à l'automne 2017": dan begrijp je "ergens tussen september en november", maar als ze met "najaar" ook eind augustus/begin september of december bedoelen, dan klopt het niet helemaal in het Frans
- "à la fin de l'année 2017": dan klinkt het echt "november-december"
- ...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Het najaar is strikt genomen hetzelfde als de meteorologische herfst (edit: van 21 sept. tot 21 dec.). Maar als je het hebt over een evenement dat in het najaar plaatsvindt of een product dat in het najaar op de markt wordt gebracht, zijn de grenzen misschien wat minder duidelijk. Dan gaat het min of meer om de periode vanaf het begin van het nieuwe schooljaar in september tot het begin van de sinterklaas- en kerstperiode. Denk ik.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt voor deze reactie. Ja, ik dacht het wel: _najaar_ dekt een periode van een viertal maanden, waarbij wij eerder over traditionele seizoenen van drie maanden spreken. Weer een "taalleemte (het leed van een vertaler)"...

Nu, _automne_ zal wel in de meeste gevallen kunnen passen. Hopelijk vindt dit evenement niet helemaal in het begin of aan het einde van het najaar plaats !


----------



## eno2

Najaar=herfst. Edit : Afijn, ongeveer. VD gebruikt het ≈ benaderingsteken, dat ik nu speciaal in Word ben gaan moeten opzoeken, want het laat zich niet rechtstreeks kopiëren.


De astronomische herfst loopt ten noorden van de evenaar bij conventie dat jaargetijden op de 21e beginnen van 21 september t/m 20 december. Van Dale online:
de astronomische herfst begint op de herfstnachtevening (rond 23 september) en duurt tot de kortste dag

De metereologisch herfst begint op 1 september op het noordelijk halfrond. En duurt tot 1 december.

December is meer einde jaar dan najaar.
September lijkt me wel het najaar.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> De metereologisch herfst begint op 1 september op het noordelijk halfrond. En duurt tot 1 december.


Ja, nu je het zegt, er zijn twee definities van herfst en ik gebruikte natuurlijk weer de verkeerde term. Ik doe een edit.


----------



## Chimel

eno2 said:


> Najaar=herfst.


Ja, maar toch wat ruimer, naar mijn ervaring.

Hetzelfde trouwens voor voorjaar/lente, neen? Een aantal zaken kunnen in het voorjaar worden gesitueerd, zonder dat dit echt tijdens de lente strico senso gebeurt.

Ik heb het gevoel dat "de volgende vergadering zal in het voorjaar plaatsvinden" naar een wat ruimere periode verwijst (misschien niet echt begin januari, maar toch ergens tijdens het eerste semester) dan "au printemps".


----------



## Red Arrow

Voor veel televisiezenders begint het najaar op 1 september of de eerste maandag van september.

Of de laatste dagen van december ook bij het najaar horen? Geen idee.


----------



## ThomasK

Mij lijkt dat Red Arrow gelijk heeft: vanaf september kunnen we spreken over "najaar", maar het eindejaar is daar niet bij inbegrepen, vind ik, vermoedelijk omdat die een eigen cachet heeft, met die feestelijkheden en zo...


----------

